# BROADSWORD - Pictorial Review - 4th day of ownership, and loving it!



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

It is really hard to define the coolness factor of this watch. For unknown reasons, whether it be is sturdiness or it's simple, almost utilitarian good looks, it just works. Really the first watch I have owned which feels as though it could actually be worn in combat!

Heartfelt thanks to Jason of *Roldorf & Co.*, here in the heart of historic Gastown, downtown Vancouver, BC, Canada. One of the most humble, caring and passionate guys you could meet. The environment he creates in his new shop is the absolutely perfect place to relax and look at the Bremont display.

Life being one long journey of compromises, acquiring a new watch is no exception. In my efforts to slim down my watch collection, I have to be absolutely certain that any trades or purchases are going to be permanent members of the collection, and be worn often. Thinking I was going to be totally rigid in my criteria for selecting the "perfect" watches, I soon proved myself wrong. My criteria were: must be manually winding, and must not have a date. However, the first time I strapped the Broadsword on my wrist, I loved it, and pretty much knew it would be a part of my collection. But I had to mull it over for a couple of days. Bremont is obstinate in putting a date function in virtually every one of their watches, and they don't - at least not to my knowledge - have any models with a manually winding movement. But, I really wanted a Bremont watch, I really wanted the Broadsword, and I really wanted the affiliation with the Bremont watch community. So, here it is, and I refuse to make any of my original misgivings an issue at all, and simply love the watch.

So many details I love about this model. Although I am likely in the minority here, I actually prefer the simpler two piece case, over the decidedly unique and handsome three piece. I also love the solid case back engraved with Her Majesty's Armed Forces heraldic badges. The screwed down crown is a joy to operate, and stays screwed down with a minimum of force needed to secure it. The date ticks over precisely at 12 o'clock, and the accuracy is between +2 - 3 secs./day. I love the treated stainless steel case, not only because it is more resistant to scratches, but it gives a cool greyish hue, much like titanium, to the metal.

Some pics, including photos of the beautiful boxing and presentation:



































Thanks for checking out my review and pics!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Not a fan of that thick step-down bezel, but the crown-side etchings are a nice touch. Congrats on the new pick up.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

The bezel really threw me off at first, but not in a bad way. When I first strapped the watch on my wrist, it almost seemed to be 39 or even 38mm. It's OK with me, though, as I really like smaller size watches.


----------



## Delirious (Aug 17, 2014)

Cracking watch and some lovely close up shots. Nice review and enjoy the watch.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> It is really hard to define the coolness factor of this watch. For unknown reasons, whether it be is sturdiness or it's simple, almost utilitarian good looks, it just works. Really the first watch I have owned which feels as though it could actually be worn in combat!
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to Jason of *Roldorf & Co.*, here in the heart of historic Gastown, downtown Vancouver, BC, Canada. One of the most humble, caring and passionate guys you could meet. The environment he creates in his new shop is the absolutely perfect place to relax and look at the Bremont display.
> 
> ...


Looks like the oris pro pilotNice clean execution


----------



## Stevenpobre (Dec 9, 2011)

I love the look of this watch- incredibly clean.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Congrats Carl. 

It could be really easy to underestimate the Broadsword from photos of it. I was not at all interested in it - until I got one on my wrist and it pushed the Arrow out of my buying plans (for now anyway!). As you say, it wears like a 38mm, which in my collection of mainly 42-44mm pieces is no bad thing. I also like the fact that it is not an obviously flashy watch and so it flies completely under the radar. 

But it's not all tool watch either - the polished to brushed surface transition at the lugs is expertly handled and frequently catches the light providing satisfying reflective flashes every now and then. 

Surprisingly, this thing is a strap MONSTER! Everything I've put it on works, NATO, 2 piece nylon, black leather and currently a black Barton Elite rubber strap. They all work beautifully.

Anyway, congrats again and welcome to the club. (See you got an Argonaut too - going for the triple?)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Congrats Carl.
> 
> It could be really easy to underestimate the Broadsword from photos of it. I was not at all interested in it - until I got one on my wrist and it pushed the Arrow out of my buying plans (for now anyway!). As you say, it wears like a 38mm, which in my collection of mainly 42-44mm pieces is no bad thing. I also like the fact that it is not an obviously flashy watch and so it flies completely under the radar.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments! Yes, I am almost decided on going for the triple, I just have to come to terms with letting my Longines BigEye go, in favor of the Arrow. I know there is no contest as far as built quality goes, but I do have a soft spot for my BigEye. I am really trimming down my watch collection, though, and having the three members of the Armed Forces Collection would be a really versatile collection.
In spite of my really loving the Argonaut, the Broadsword is the one I am most fond of. I think that even if I do get the Arrow, the Broadsword will still be my favorite! You are right, basically any strap will work with it!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

Just seen your review Carl. 

A fantastic write up and wonderful pictures as always. 

Does the Broadsword still get much wrist time?

I’m thinking about picking one up shortly. 

Opti 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

OptiUK said:


> Just seen your review Carl.
> 
> A fantastic write up and wonderful pictures as always.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your generous comments! I wish I could say that the Broadsword gets wrist time. But I barely wear it any more. Nevertheless, please don't take it as meaning any issues with the watch. It is still a great timepiece. Sometimes we just find watches along the way that suit us better. Actually, after reading your comments, perhaps I should take it out of the drawer tomorrow and wear it! If that doesn't work, then I'm afraid it is one watch in my collection that I will be selling. We'll see!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Bassdog (Apr 23, 2020)

I love the broadsword! It wears comfortably and is easy to read even for my old eyes. I have 3 bremont watches a world timer, MBII, and broadsword. All are great watches highly recommended


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

I bought the Broadsword at the start of January. Really like it. To me it's a very wearable size but still feels a bit of a chunk of metal. Robust. The steel looks a bit darker tone and looks great on various straps but I really like the canvas one it comes on. It fits perfectly with my taste. Feels like a genuinely capable tool watch.


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you for your generous comments! I wish I could say that the Broadsword gets wrist time. But I barely wear it any more. Nevertheless, please don't take it as meaning any issues with the watch. It is still a great timepiece. Sometimes we just find watches along the way that suit us better. Actually, after reading your comments, perhaps I should take it out of the drawer tomorrow and wear it! If that doesn't work, then I'm afraid it is one watch in my collection that I will be selling. We'll see!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


That's interesting to hear Carl.

Which piece in your current collection would you say the Bremont loses out to when you're hovering over your watch box and wondering which to choose?

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

OptiUK said:


> That's interesting to hear Carl.
> 
> Which piece in your current collection would you say the Bremont loses out to when you're hovering over your watch box and wondering which to choose?
> 
> ...


That is an interesting question! I would have to say either 1) Longines BigEye or 2) Tutima Flieger 1941. Those are my two favorite military/flieger type watches, although I realize the Broadsword is not a pilot or flieger watch. On the other hand, it is the only military or Dirty Dozen type of military watch I own, and that is what attracted me to it in the first place. I actually like it so much, I am willing to forgive the date! As Bugster pointed out, it also looks great on the supplied textile strap.

It almost sounds as though your question has caused me to seriously reconsider any thoughts I may have had about selling it!


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> That is an interesting question! I would have to say either 1) Longines BigEye or 2) Tutima Flieger 1941. Those are my two favorite military/flieger type watches, although I realize the Broadsword is not a pilot or flieger watch. On the other hand, it is the only military or Dirty Dozen type of military watch I own, and that is what attracted me to it in the first place. I actually like it so much, I am willing to forgive the date! As Bugster pointed out, it also looks great on the supplied textile strap.
> 
> It almost sounds as though your question has caused me to seriously reconsider any thoughts I may have had about selling it!


Both lovely pieces Carl...

Did you ever wear the Broadsword on different straps or just the canvas one it came on?

I'm still considering picking one up and imagine it suits all different types of strap options.

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

Bugster said:


> I bought the Broadsword at the start of January. Really like it. To me it's a very wearable size but still feels a bit of a chunk of metal. Robust. The steel looks a bit darker tone and looks great on various straps but I really like the canvas one it comes on. It fits perfectly with my taste. Feels like a genuinely capable tool watch.
> View attachment 15717082


Looks great!

Wear in good health.

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

OptiUK said:


> Both lovely pieces Carl...
> 
> Did you ever wear the Broadsword on different straps or just the canvas one it came on?
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, I have a lot of straps for it. The canvas one is actually one of the best.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

This watch is really speaking to me at the moment. I’d have to say goodbye to an Oris Big Crown Pointer Date to justify an open slot, but I’m even more tempted after seeing these pics.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you for your generous comments! I wish I could say that the Broadsword gets wrist time. But I barely wear it any more. Nevertheless, please don't take it as meaning any issues with the watch. It is still a great timepiece. Sometimes we just find watches along the way that suit us better. Actually, after reading your comments, perhaps I should take it out of the drawer tomorrow and wear it! If that doesn't work, then I'm afraid it is one watch in my collection that I will be selling. We'll see!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Are you wearing it more now? If not, please PM me as I’d be interested in buying it. I own the similar Vertex M100 and would love to add a Broadsword to the collection.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Asiafish1967 said:


> Are you wearing it more now? If not, please PM me as I’d be interested in buying it. I own the similar Vertex M100 and would love to add a Broadsword to the collection.


Thanks for asking. Sorry, but I did sell it quite a while ago.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking watch and pictures. 

Hope you enjoy it.


----------

